

Ask HN: What IDE do you use on your tablet? (Ios or android) - fmsf

I am more interested is JS environment, but if you use IDEs for other languages feel free to list them.
======
fsk
For Android, I've been using DroidEdit and DroidScript (and DroidScript lets
you compile Javascript to an apk, without the hassle of setting up Cordova).

I also have Bit Web Server for php.

I haven't found a good option for Javascript console debugging on Android.
(not linking to your PC to debug like Chrome does, I mean using the JS console
on my phone)

My problem is the lack of a clip-on physical keyboard. I'm looking for a clip-
on keyboard like the way the Moga controller clips on to my phone. The
iControlpad2 would have been nice, but that project turned out to be a fraud.
I have a qqtech mini bluetooth keyboard, but without a clip-on capability it's
hard to use on the subway.

I saw clip-on keyboards that work only with my phone (Samsung Galaxy S4), but
that's no good because I'm upgrading soon.

------
S4M
There is QPython on Android that is ok. What I found frustrating with Android
is that the python implementation of QPython is restricted to QPython. For
example, I can't access to the Python REPL from emacs on my tablet. I saw some
SSH clients for android (for example: Juice SSH). I am tempted to set up SSH
on my computer and ssh there from my tablet, so I can have access to my whole
environment from Android; the only problem with that is that it depends too
much on having access to Internet.

------
0942v8653
For Python on iOS you should try Pythonista[0]. It's $7 and it's really good.
I use it on my phone more often than my iPad but it runs great on both.

[0]: [http://omz-software.com/pythonista/](http://omz-
software.com/pythonista/)

------
brudgers
JQT for J runs great on Android, for anyone into J.

------
Terretta
Diet Coda

Koder

iSSH

